# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Arti i Albertit

## alberts-art

Bre, bre, bre
Bre Burra, Bre Gra !

Tash kam shumè nevoj pèr JU   bashkèatdhetarè tè dashur kudo ju qè ndodheni dhe çfardo qè ju  po bèni.Jam duke hapur njè personale por kam nevoj pèr disa kritika  ne lidhje me krijimet e mia. 

Do tju lutesha shumè,shumè,shumè, mè shkruani disa llafe. Né tè vèrtet jan disa punè tè perjudhès klasike , akademike  ..pèr tè vazhduar né krijimet e fundit..

Kritikat tuaja  do tè ndihmojnè krijimin e njè pseudoartisti tè dimesioneve ndèrkombètare!

JU PUTH BERTI PERZEMERSISHT!

http://alberts-art.blogspot.com/

----------


## niktironci

O pseudoartist i dimensineve nercombetare!
 Vazhdo se punet duken mjaft premtuese,une shoh vetem nje .
Me pelqen,ndoshta sepse vete jam , expresorealist.
Po pate me shume pune na i trego.Puno me teper per  anen vizuale.Ndoshta rruga ka nevoje per me teper drite?Sidoqofte eshte moment i bukur.
Good luck! Nick.

----------


## alberts-art

Mbase...che tè drejt. Falems.
 Janè orèt e vona tè natès......dritat e vetrinave tè fikura...disa kalimtarè tè vonèt, tè vonèt apo tè dèshpèruar?
http://alberts-art.blogspot.com/

----------


## Kliti1

SA VJEC JE DHE KU E KE BO SHKOLLEN?
kjo pune duket mire, po duket sikur ke jetu ca kohe n'France.
Po tet shof ca pune te tjera, atehere mund te flas dhe per origjinalitetin.
Me fat PRA.

----------


## Brari

O pseudoartist i dimensineve nercombetare!.. thote nik tironci.. per Albertin..
Mbase...che tè drejt. Falems.. thote Alberti per nik tironcin..

Vazhdo se punet duken mjaft premtuese,..thot nik tironci..

---

Po mir mo nik tironci..  si qenka alberti dhe pseudo artist dhe premtues ne art..

Kaq injorant je sa as shprehjen "pseudo artist" nuk e di.. mo nik mu.tanci..

Po ti mo albert.. pse i thua FLMN.. dikujt qe as nuk e dim kush eshte e as ja kemi pare veprat..  te quan ty pseudoartist.. pra te fyen ty pa i pasur asnje borxh.. 
derrit daj mos i thuj.. pik..


qe thua ti albertos.. 

peisazhet i ke fantastike..  te lumte dora dhe syri..

kurse ate nudon e ke qare por ate salcen sdi pse ja ke hedhur sa ne surrat e sa ne mullaqe asaj goces..
cke dashur te thuac..
dukesh sikur je zen me te e ke marre kavanozin me ketchup e ja ke vervitur..

pse mo cun kakarun ashtu..

nje nudo eshte nje njeri.. nje femer ne rastin tend e cila ka qendruar me ore te tera e ka pozuar.. dhe meriton respekt..
asaj mund ti hedhesh lule ne trup a petale trendafilash a cte duash.. ne shenj adhurimi a dashurie a per ta bere sa me organike nudon me natyren etjetj.. muhabete.. por ajo sperkatja me salc(un po e quaj salc per oportunizem) eshte pa nevoje..
e sikur shikusi ta marre jo per salc po per gjak.. athere do dyshojne se mos ke dicka jo normale ne tru.. pra mundet t'u  japesh iden e nje gjaksori te coroditur.. qe i pelqejn skenat makabre..

e kur te marrin vesh se je shqiptar.. hmm do mendojne.. 
ka dicka  jo normale ke kta albanezet..

mo harro se ne itali jan gjetur ne kazane plehrash vajza shqiptare te therrura nga kanibal shqiptar..

pra ti si artist duhet te japesh vetem anen me te bukur te shqiptareve.. njerzillekun e romantiken.. sikurse e jep klejdi a klajdi balerini.. e sikurse e jep ti aq mrekullisht ne ato peizazhet  baritore e malore e liqenore lumore  qe te mbushin me ajer  e te japin gezim..

ata vet te huajt le te cfaqen si te duan.. po ne kemi ca detyrime..
pra larg psikopatllyqeve..

qashtu quno..

----------


## Zemrushja

Ne fakt brar, do thoja se ajo pikture ka kuptimin e vet.. Mua me fut ne mendime per vete.. Veshtrimi i goces nuk eshte para, (qe mund te kuptohej drejt se ardhmes) por anash sikur do te nenkuptoje qe koha per te eshte ndalur.. Gjaku ktu mund te simbolizohej "dhuna qe ushtrohet ndaj femres nder te cilat ka patur mjaft raste ku ato dhe jane vrare e masakruar" Pra sado e rralle te jete bukuria femerore perseri mbi te eshte abuzuar gjithmone.. 

gjithsesi do doja te dija mendimin e albert-arts per kete krijim te tij

ps. Sidoqofte te jete nje krijim, eshte krijim dhe duhet vleresuar. C'fare note merr ky krijim ne krahasim me te tjeret ajo eshte tjeter gje.

----------


## FierAkja143

> ata vet te huajt le te cfaqen si te duan.. po ne kemi ca detyrime..
> pra larg psikopatllyqeve..
> 
> qashtu quno..



Ca detyrimesh ke ti ore?  Lere burrin e botes te shprehet.  Arti nuk ka limite.  E covi me nje here ky te kanibalizmi..pik e zeze!

Ajo cupa me...salcen...eshte pak e frikshme por te terheq vemendjen dhe puna e artistit kjo eshte.


Ne pergjithesi me pelqeu ca pash dhe besoj se ke talent...kie parasysh qe ky mendim vjen nga nje vajz qe njohuria dhe eksperienca e saj me kte lloj arti mbetet tek klasa e vizatimin ne shkolle fillore  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## LAINA

Albert, gjeja e pare qe bie ne sy eshte qe ke harruar senjaturen(firmen)....
Keto nuk jane gjera qe duhen harruar! Sa per pikturen, me pelqeu stili jot dhe loja qe kishe bere me driten. Nese do nje verejtje te vockel ose me mire nje keshille, mundohu te jesh pak me teper skrupuloz me efektet e perspektives. Megjithate mund te them se me pelqeu vertet. Presim te na tregosh edhe punime te tjera....

----------


## alberts-art

> Po mir mo nik tironci..  si qenka alberti dhe pseudo artist dhe premtues ne art


..

 Ha ha hey mos  e shaj kot niktironcin nuk e kishte me  tè keq!
jam unè qè i sygjerova llagapin "pseudoartist" 
falems edhe ty bari se mè vendose nè umor tè mirè!
Niktironcin e falenderova pèr mundimin qè bèri dhe ndonjèherè i duhet thènè "derrit daj"!




> peisazhet i ke fantastike..  te lumte dora dhe syri..
> 
> kurse ate nudon e ke qare por ate salcen sdi pse ja ke hedhur sa ne surrat e sa ne mullaqe asaj goces..


Shumè interpretazion i lezeçèm! As un nuk e kisha menduar;kam qesur me vete!
E me tè madhe!
Shiko ! Nuk dua ta bèj triller tani po nuk èshtè fjala pèr sadisèm e skena makabre,as pèr keqtrajtim. Modelja duket shumè e sigurt nè vetvete dhe nè bukurin e saj shkatèrruse......    _pse mo cun kakarun ashtu.._

E BUKURA E ARTIT èSHTè KJO; Qè lè HAPSIR Tè PA FUNDME FANTAZISè DHE INREPRETIMEVE Tè NDRYSHME!

Po sikur modelja tè jet lyer vet me boj tè kuqe pèr tè mè futur mua nè siklet!
Edhe e gjith kjo sepse ka dègjuar qè pagoj me vones!
Po sikur piktori pasi i ka ngjyer flokèt me boj modeles (nè kètè rast èshtè konfidenziale!), ka lyer edhe letrèn duke bère njè loj me modelin monokronik dhe sfumaturat e kuqe'
Po sikur.........?
E BUKURA E ARTIT èSHTè KJO; Qè lè HAPSIR Tè PA FUNDME FANTAZISè DHE INREPRETIMEVE Tè NDRYSHME!
Po sikur......... ti tè vazhdoje tè shkruaje,kritikoje ndonjè tjetèr pikturè, mua do tè mè bèhesh qejfi......

http://alberts-art.blogspot.com/

----------


## alberts-art

> .  Arti nuk ka limite.  E covi me nje here ky te kanibalizmi..pik e zeze!
> Ajo cupa me...salcen...eshte pak e frikshme por te terheq vemendjen dhe puna e artistit kjo eshte.


Po qe pèr tè bukurèn dhe ndjenjat  femrat  kanè gjithmonè intuititèn e pagabuar!
Cdo fjal ndihmon......falems


http://alberts-art.blogspot.com/

----------


## alberts-art

> Zemrushja ...kjo pikture ka kuptimin e vet.. Mua me fut ne mendime per vete.. Veshtrimi i goces ...nuk eshte para, (qe mund te kuptohej drejt se ardhmes) ......
> gjithsesi do doja te dija mendimin e albert-arts per kete krijim te tij


Mos u Zèmèro!
Po tè pèrgjigjem shkurt! Asgjè nuk bèhet Asgjè!
Interpretimi yt mund tè kontriboj nè krijimin e njè kompozimi tè ri, tè njè  pikture tè re!...disa flash po mè vijnè.......disa ide po mè vin...
Ti si mund ta pèrshkroje kètè ide? Bèj njè skizè dhe vendose!.....Mos ki frik! idet vizatohen kollaj......
Asgjè nuk bèhet Asgjè!

http://alberts-art.blogspot.com/

----------


## alberts-art

> Albert, gjeja e pare qe bie ne sy eshte qe ke harruar senjaturen(firmen)....
> Keto nuk jane gjera qe duhen harruar! Sa per pikturen, me pelqeu stili jot dhe loja qe kishe bere me driten. Nese do nje verejtje te vockel ose me mire nje keshille, mundohu te jesh pak me teper skrupuloz me efektet e perspektives. Megjithate mund te them se me pelqeu vertet. Presim te na tregosh edhe punime te tjera....


Agjè nuk tè shpèton Laina..
Nuk kam harruar vetèm se...nuk e di...vendosja e firmès mè vè nè siklet tè madh......nuk e di ndoshta mè jep pèrgjegjèsi, ndoshta tregon qè jam nè kèrkimin e njè Indentiteti Artistik... ...ndoshta jam modest....
Mè pèqejnè prespektivat...(mè fal pèr kuptimin e dyfishtè tè fjalève)
Prespektivat  Marramendèse.....edhe ngjyrat kan prespektivèn e tyre
Kam njè akuarel pèr tè po munda po e postoj ..nuk mundem ta postoj nga dokumentat e mia por mè kèrkon url nè web..po provoj
Nè shkollè mè kanè dhèn vlerèsimin minimal pèr prespektivat...kanè pasur tè drejt?
Mos mè sjellin ters..LARG..QOFT LARG.
Pikturat disa herè i firmos "albert"
Mendoj se si emèr ARTI nuk do tè ishte keq...
Mbase po ti firmos me emrin e babès tim "Pandeli" do tè bènte mè shumè efekt emèr i rènd dhe shumè prezantues sidomos nè botèn perndimore....
mbase "Albert Pandeli" ..........Mèè..., do tè zinte gjysmèn e telès.....tani u futa nè konfusion....mè ndriço!
.......ndoshta tregon qè jam nè kèrkimin tè njè Indentiteti Artistik..

Do tè mè interesonin disa mendime kètu...
http://alberts-art.blogspot.com/

----------


## alberts-art

> Shpresa vihet me ne dukje tek kjo tablo...


 Po kemi nevoj vèrtet!....èshtè foleja e fundit ku ne strehohemi nè momentet e vèshtira ekonomike dhe sentimentale...........
Kompozimin qè tè kisha premtuar e kam hedhur si bozè.....nuk e di se ta dedikoj keqtrajtimeve tè femrès apo pèr Gelozin.
Varet se do tè jem i keq  nè momentin e relizimit!

----------


## Zemrushja

Interesante te dyja Pikturat. Nuk duken ashtu si i ke paraqitur ti .. po te ndihmoj duke i futur ktu

*Ketu Piktura e Pare* dhe tjetra 

Te dyja jane shum te bukura..

Kjo me Shqiponjen eshte me te vertet Fantastike.

----------


## alberts-art

QUOTE]Zemrushja]Interesante [/QUOTE]

Shyqyr qè mè shruan ti ndonjè llaf dhe ngushèllohem pak .
Por kur mè vjen nèpèr mend qè qè ti je forumiste.....
Depresion i madh mè mbulon.....

----------


## FierAkja143

e dija se depresioni frymezonte vetem poetet por siduket frymezoka te gjitha artistet ne pergjithesi  :perqeshje:

----------


## icelok

z.alberts .
ju nuk keni nevoj per kritike se pikturat tuaja nuk jane te vlefshme per kritike
d.m.th.nuk i perkasin asnjelloj rryme ...natyralizem ,espre.futuri.
na thuaj kush eshte arti i vertete i diteve 2007
me vjen keq.
bej diçka te tenden dhe jo kopjime.
bej si te duash!

----------


## niktironci

I dashur u. brarit. vetem kete njoh.
E para ,ne qofte se une them dicka, i zoti e kupton qe bej shaka , e dyta ti je ujk i vjeter dhe i dike keto gjera me mire se mua, me behet qejfi se paskam te bej me garipa, qe se kontrollojne doren... .Kur une e kam mesuar fjalen pseudoartist ti ishe akoma femije...

Jam marre me pikture qe ne 1978, kam pasur kontakte me piktoret Qamil Prizreni, Siron`` nuk e di ne e njeh, ma Shkelqim Kokonozin, Muntazit i kam treguar disa pune te mijat  e te tjere nuk jam i detyruar te jap ty llogari.
Per punet e mija, jam munduar qe ti postoj por nuk mundem qe ti nxjerr nuk gjej dot menyren? I kam derguar , e mail edhe kryeforumit.Kurse ti zoti Albert ne qofte se kerkon nje kritike  me mire mos e kerko, dhe nuk ke pse i thua derrit daje, mos i thuaj asgje . Ne kete rast del hipokrit. Te pelqejne vetem lavderime nuk te ndihmojne.  Ngjyrat jane te errta , jo te pastra nu k edi tc`te them per femren lakuriqe nuk mund te jap asnje mendim, sepse nuk me ka terhequr.Ndoshta shoku jot ura e brarit  , qe te thote shume te bukura nuk e kuptoj bukurine? Kuptoj vetem momentin ,Me fal po me duket si nje pikture e nje personi qe pikturon per here te pare.Ne qofte se punet te duken kaq te mira mos pyet ne forum njerez qe si kane haberin piktures.Shko mer vlla e pyet ndonje pedagog dhe te jesh i sigurte qe do te thote shko ose vazhdo shkollen.
Ne kete forum kam hyre vetem qe te tregoj punet e mia, dhe te kem mundesi kontaktimi me piktore Shqiptar , dhe kam nevoje per kritikat e tyre,si prof Shpendi ose ndonje tjeter dhe jo brarat.
Jam shume kurjoz te dija , mendimin e profesor Shpendit dhe po pati mundesi te jepet pa ndryshime

----------


## alberts-art

Eh o Niku nga Tirana !
Tè uroj pikè sè pari tè jesh mirè ti dhe *"FAMILJA JOTE"*
se si thotè populli shèndeti èshtè mbi tè gjitha !
Do tè mè falèsh qè nuk po harxhoj fjal tè kèndèshme per ty sepse e konsideroj ndèryrjen tènde fyese.
Kètu jemi nè njè forum demokratik dhe ç' dokush mund tè shpreh idet e tija tè lira ,duke respektuar tè tjerèt.
Jam rregjistruar vullnetarisht nè forum dhe ndonjèherè i duhet thènè derri daj !
Kètè herè e meriton plotèsishtè !
Komenti im ishte i çiltèr sipas kontekstit....pastaj jam unè vetè qè ju lash derèn e hapur pèr kèto interpretime duke iu vetèemèruar psedoartist....
...Por unè kam kurajon edhe tè tè kèrkuhar falje n.q.s kam gabuar !
Ti dhe mè i vogèl dhe qurr.. dukesh !

----------


## niktironci

I dashur Albert!
Une kur pashe pikturen tuaj , me pelqeu, dhe pastaj lexova c`fare ke shkruar.
Une e kuptoj qe je njeri i sinqerte, dhe piktura juaj me kujton punet e van ghogut,
Si stil . Mendova qe ne u kuptuam shume mire.
Kur lexova c`fare kishte shkruar brari, mu duk sikur me qelloi dikush ne fytyre .
Smund ta quash ti normale kur dikush pa te njohur fare pa e ditur se c`fare njeriu je te te quaje me fal m....?.Nuk eshte shprehje opinioni por mendoj munges kulture dhe edukate.
C`pune ka ky brari te te mbroje ty? Mos eshte gje avokati yt?Dhe ti fuse hundet aty ku s`duhet.
E para ai kishte dale komplet nga tema , dhe e dyta me ofendon pa te drejte .
Une kam sa kam ne forum por nese deshiron te dish  eshte e para here qe perdor fjale fyese ( ne momend nervozizmi) po deshe mund te shohesh, te gjitha postimet e mia.
Nuk e kuptoj c`do te thuash me ``nderhyrje `` 
Idete, me ofendime eshte e ndryshme. Ajo qe une shkruajta per ju ishte thjesht nje mendim i imi, une nuk jam kritik arti por jam nje arte dashes dhe dhash nje mendim,Te cilen mund ta pranosh ose mund ta hedhesh ne plehra eshte pune per ty. Por nuk e kuptoj c`do te thuash me ``daje `` dhe derr .
Kush eshte ky brari te na gjykoje ju, edhe mua dhe ne nje menyre ose nje tjeter na futi ne sherr.
Ndoshta ketiJ , brari nuk i ka pelqyer ndonje nga postimet e mia , dhe ne rastin me te pare do te nxije nik name tim.
Kam pasur nje shok Shqiptaro Italian me emrin Arben Gajtani (piktor)dhe tani restauron pikturat murale ne Itali.
Nje her sapo kisha filluar te pikturoja i kam treguar nje pune timen , e pelqeu dhe une i thashe : Mos u tall sepse kjo eshte kot.
Ai me tha:Nik piktura kurre nuk eshte kot. Kjo ka qene dhe eshte nje nga motot e mija qe edhe sot e kesaj dite vazhtoj te punoj.
Edhe une kam kurajon te te kerkoj te falur per ndonje keq kuptim , por megjithate
te them lexoje edhe nje here opinion tim te pare . 
Me nderime NIk.(edhe une po i them derrit daje).I shte thjesht vetem nje opinion .
Pashe punet e tjera jo ne kete faqe, jane te bukura nuk kam c`te them pac fat.

----------

